# Mateen Cleaves



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

According to RealGM, Mateen Cleaves has been invited to camp by the Celtics. His contract is not guaranteed and he is supposed to report today.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He wont make the team


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

So your tellin me yall have better pgs than him???
Marcus banks?? 
who??


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> So your tellin me yall have better pgs than him???
> Marcus banks??
> who??


You say that like Cleaves has an amazing NBA game. He's Khalid El-Amin on a diet. He may be better than Mike James, but that still puts him third on the depth chart. We're not missing much if he doesn't stay with the team coming out of camp.

Except his jersey collection on the sidelines.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> So your tellin me yall have better pgs than him???
> Marcus banks??
> who??


Heh Cleaves isn't exactly setting the league on fire -- it'd be tough not to have better PGs on your squad, judging by his first few years in the league.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Cleaves was a pretty good player in college and a high draft pick. Then he hurt his foot and he's done virtually nothing in the NBA. If he's healthy, who knows?


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

We should sign Mateen Cleaves, the C's need a cheerleader..


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

all i know is that he sucks in NBA 2k3  
also, who was it that cleaves was supposed to be traded for last season, but failed the physical, anyone remember?


----------



## BostonCeltics_33 (Jun 1, 2003)

You're right, it was Jumaine Jones. Nice Irony.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't want to sound like a jerk but I don't want Mateen Cleeves taking up a roster spot for us, he sucks! I mean James is better than he is, Delk is certainly better and I'm SURE Banks will be better, paleeeeeease no Cleeves in Boston!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I saw Cleaves play at Michigan State and thought he was pretty good-- sort of a Kalheed El Amin type. I honestly can't remember seeing him play against NBA players. He has always been injured or buried at the end of the bench. He may very well be a complete stiff, but I'd like to see for myself. So I hope they keep him around for at least a couple of exhibition games.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Perhaps the article that banks was not ready may now have credence. The celtics signed mike james as a backup who is a poor shooter, now since the intended backup may have to play more they want competition at that spot.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I love Mateen, but he doesn't fit here....*

Unless he's healthy, and can play better than before, he'll be here just for the exhibitions and practices. Agree with JBone, though, it's always good to have a nice cheerleader. For the Celtics 15th roster spot, though, it would be nice to have a bigger frontcourt player or a shooter.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> You say that like Cleaves has an amazing NBA game. He's Khalid El-Amin on a diet. .
> ...


I know this is totally irrelevent and i apologize but Khalid El-Amin was a pretty solid guard when he was in the nba too bad he got cheated out the league because they worried about his size:no: wut a shame


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JBone4eva</b>!
> We should sign Mateen Cleaves, the C's need a cheerleader..



The Cs have Waltah as their cheerleader.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

> The Cs have Waltah as their cheerleader.


sure, a i.5 million dollar a season cheerleader...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Cleaves' contract is not guaranteed.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Boston Celtics released free-agent guard Mateen Cleaves on Tuesday.


----------

